# House comes with tomb, skelly



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

There ya go.

http://www.aol.com/2011/08/17/sweedish-house-skeleton_n_929191.html?ir=Weird+News


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Seems like a good price for a five-bedroom house, especially with the added bonus of a tomb in the basement


----------

